# Starting Some Bacon



## travisb (May 25, 2013)

I'm going to try some belly bacon for the first time. I got 7lb skinless bacon to use. I'm planning on using Pop's brine, as I have used it successfully with CB.

Is there anything I should add to the basic brine to add flavor? After curing, what are some suggestions to season it with? I know this is personal preference, but I have no experience with bacon.

I also have a few other questions, but I'll ask them when the time comes, since it will be curing for 10-14 days













IMG_0204.JPG



__ travisb
__ May 25, 2013


















IMG_0205.JPG



__ travisb
__ May 25, 2013


----------



## fpnmf (May 25, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------



## travisb (May 25, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


I have that one bookmarked. I may do it how you did it on your other bacon thread.

About how much pepper, onion, garlic, and old bay do you use?

And once you take it out do you add the seasonings to both sides?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 25, 2013)

I need to get some Belly.


----------



## fpnmf (May 25, 2013)

travisb said:


> I have that one bookmarked. I may do it how you did it on your other bacon thread.
> 
> About how much pepper, onion, garlic, and old bay do you use?
> 
> And once you take it out do you add the seasonings to both sides?


Honestly..I dont measure the spices out for the brine..but it is no less than a TBS..sometimes a lot more...

The cure, salt and sugar are per the recipe..

I rinse them out of the brine then fridge for a few days... then spice on the meat side.. fairly heavy coating.

I take the skin off after the smoke,so no spice on that side..

Have fun!!

             Craig


----------



## travisb (May 25, 2013)

Do you ever trim any of the fat or anything before smoking?

And I don't have room for a big bucket, so I'll have to trim mine to fit in a gallon bag.


----------



## jarhead (May 25, 2013)

travisb said:


> Do you ever trim any of the fat or anything before smoking?
> 
> And I don't have room for a big bucket, so I'll have to trim mine to fit in a gallon bag.


Mine are usually skinless. Sometimes there is about 3/8" of fat. I do trim that back a little.

If it is skin on, I trim after smoking. I think it's easier.

No room? Use an ice chest.

Freeze up some gallon jugs of water.

Put your bellies in the ice chest along with the brine/cure.

Put a couple frozen jugs in there. Meanwhile freeze 2 more jugs.

Replace them every day and stick those back in the freezer to use on the next rotation.

If I use bags, I cut the belly down so that it will fit on my slicer and then cure that size slab. I use the Jumbo Bags. 2 gallon, I think.


----------



## travisb (May 26, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> Mine are usually skinless. Sometimes there is about 3/8" of fat. I do trim that back a little.
> 
> If it is skin on, I trim after smoking. I think it's easier.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I think I might trim a little of the fat down. I guess I may do the ice chest method or find somewhere that sells the Jumbo bags. My local grocery store didn't have any.


----------



## travisb (May 28, 2013)

It shouldn't be a problem that I had to sort of fold the belly to fit it in the bags, should it? I'll try to shift them around every once in a while during the 10 day cure.


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2013)

travisb said:


> It shouldn't be a problem that I had to sort of fold the belly to fit it in the bags, should it?


Nope..you are doing fine!!

  Craig


----------



## travisb (May 28, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Nope..you are doing fine!!
> 
> Craig


Good to hear, thanks! My basic plan is:

Last night, May 27-Place in brine.

Friday, June 7- Take out of brine.

Place in fridge overnight to dry.

Sat, June 8- Smoke for 10-12hrs. Place in fridge.

Sun, June 9- Slice and bag


----------



## pc farmer (May 28, 2013)

I usually put in freezer for a couple hours before slicing to stiffen up the bacon, slices nicer.


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2013)

travisb said:


> Good to hear, thanks! My basic plan is:
> 
> Last night, May 27-Place in brine.
> 
> ...


----------



## travisb (May 28, 2013)

fpnmf said:


>


So if I let it cure from this past Monday night to Friday the 5th in the morning, land let it [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]pellicalize all day Friday and until a smoke on Saturday would that be sufficient? I just ask because I'd like the smoking to come on a Fri of Sat since that's when I'm home.[/color]


----------



## fpnmf (May 28, 2013)

travisb said:


> So if I let it cure from this past Monday night to Friday the 5th in the morning, land let it [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]pellicalize all day Friday and until a smoke on Saturday would that be sufficient? I just ask because I'd like the smoking to come on a Fri of Sat since that's when I'm home.[/color]


Sounds like a plan!!

        Craig


----------



## travisb (May 28, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Sounds like a plan!!
> 
> Craig


Thanks Craig! Gotta get the right balance of cure, fridge time, and smoke, and that's why I defer to you (the expert) on these things!


----------



## jarhead (May 28, 2013)

> So if I let it cure from this past Monday night to Friday the 5th in the morning, land let it [color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]pellicalize all day Friday and until a smoke on Saturday would that be sufficient? I just ask because I'd like the smoking to come on a Fri of Sat since that's when I'm home.[/color]


If you want to speed up the pellicle, you can place in front of a fan for 3-4 hours.

Then you can smoke the same day. I always get in a hurry for a good ole BLT.


----------



## travisb (May 29, 2013)

Jarhead said:


> If you want to speed up the pellicle, you can place in front of a fan for 3-4 hours.
> 
> Then you can smoke the same day. I always get in a hurry for a good ole BLT.


Good tip. I may do that if I forget to take it out early.


----------



## travisb (Jun 5, 2013)

I plan on warm smoking overnight in the cooler temps at 100-140 for 10-12 hours with my AMNPS. I have sawdust and pellets, is there one that generally lasts longer than the other?


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would suggest cold smoking  (no additional heat than ambient, and what the AMNPS puts out).  As far as times, I know I can get 10 hours out of a full AMNPS with pellets.  People say that the dust doesn't produce as much heat.  I only use pellets, so i can not say.  BTW  a mix of hickory and maple gives a nice flavor.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 5, 2013)

I also agree on the cold smoke. you don't want to cook it. you also might want to smoke it a couple of nights. the last belly i did with pop's cure. i smoked it 40+ hours. next time i will go longer. i was using apple pellets in the AMNPS.

remember to post pics.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2013)

I also cold smoke my bacon as I don't want it cooked twice. Many folks do hot smoke their bacon and that works too, especially if you are concerned someone might eat it without frying. I make sure to mark my packages that it is "UNCOOKED" in case I give some away.


----------



## travisb (Jun 5, 2013)

This is the method I was thinking of:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/108099/bacon-extra-smoky

So the bacon won't be cooked. I was thinking about this method because ambient temps are rising now (~90) and the above mentioned method takes less time, and I'd like to get it done in a day this time. This is why I was wondering about the burn time of the pellets vs sawdust.

Due to the suggestions I may try cold smoking sometime though. Maybe just do it at night or wait until the weather cools to avoid having to put ice in the smoker.


----------



## travisb (Jun 18, 2013)

Smoked, sliced, and wrapped. It was a success, thanks for all the help. Will post pics here shortly.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 18, 2013)

travisb said:


> Smoked, sliced, and wrapped. It was a success, thanks for all the help. Will post pics here shortly.


----------



## travisb (Jun 20, 2013)

IMG_0300.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 20, 2013


















IMG_0301.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 20, 2013


















IMG_0302.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 20, 2013


















IMG_0337.JPG



__ travisb
__ Jun 20, 2013






Around 18 hours of hickory smoke from the AMNPS using sawdust. Stayed between 100-120 degrees. Ending IT was around 130 if I remember right. No problem with fat rendering.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks good.

David


----------



## eastvangord (Jun 23, 2013)

That sliced up pic looks mighty fine!!!


----------



## travisb (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks! Tastes great too!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 23, 2013)

travisb said:


> Thanks! Tastes great too!


Great Job!!!!

   Craig


----------

